# Ankündigung für Updatearbeiten



## Heiko (17 September 2004)

Die Tatsache, dass es immer mal wieder Updatearbeiten gibt und dass das Forum fast rund um die Uhr genutzt wird (de facto gibts gar keine Zeit, in der die Updatearbeiten niemanden betreffen) bringt mich zu der oben gestellten Frage.

Wie soll ich Ankündigungen/Informationen über Updatearbeiten in Zukunft bekannt machen?


----------



## BenTigger (17 September 2004)

Wobei ein Hinweis über einen Ausfallgrund, der nicht angekündigt werden konnte, hinterher immer mich armen User beruhigt, das es nicht an mir lag


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich Ankündigungen/Informationen über Updatearbeiten in Zukunft bekannt machen?


Schwer zu beantworten , da die  Häufigkeit der Anwesenheit und die Abstände zwischen den Forenbesuchen
extrem unterschiedlich sind, können solche Ankündigungen im Grunde nur den "Dauergästen" helfen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn ich an die verschiedenen Angriffe auf das Projekt denke, dann ist es schon sehr hilfreich, wenn Wartungsarbeiten vorher angekündigt werden. Ein Nichterreichen dieser Seiten versetzt die Gemeinschaft schnell in Alarmbereitschaft. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## wibu (17 September 2004)

Nee, in Alarmbereitschaft würde mich das nicht versetzen, vor allem wenn allgemein bekannt ist, dass so was für ein paar Minuten vorkommen kann.

Kann man bei Updatearbeiten nicht auf die Startseiten umleiten mit dem Hinweis "Forum kurzzeitig wegen Update geschlossen" oder ähnliches?
(Ist vielleicht ´ne dumme Frage, bezeichne mich selber aber eher als "DAU" und habe deshalb keine Ahnung, ob sowas geht)

Gruß wibu


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 September 2004)

@wibu

Es ist halt nicht die Seite der Familie Mustermann bei Strato, ein professionell betriebener Server fällt nicht so einfach aus. Wenn diese Seiten nicht erreichbar waren, dann hatte fast immer eine dunkle Macht etwas damit zu tun. Eine Ankündigung ist angesichts der Frontlage des Servers sinnvoll.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Captain Picard (17 September 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn diese Seiten nicht erreichbar waren, dann hatte *fast immer* eine dunkle Macht etwas damit zu tun.



Der Betreiber  wird sich sicherlich in Zukunft darum bemühen, bei den "dunklen Mächten"
vorher anzufragen, um Probleme  rechtzeitig ankündigen zu können.

cp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betreiber  wird sich sicherlich in Zukunft darum bemühen, bei den "dunklen Mächten" vorher anzufragen, um Probleme  rechtzeitig ankündigen zu können.
> 
> cp



Das dürfte dann wohl eine sich selbst erfüllende Prophezeiung werden, weil jeder nachschaut was der dDoS-Angriff macht.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man bei Updatearbeiten nicht auf die Startseiten umleiten mit dem Hinweis "Forum kurzzeitig wegen Update geschlossen" oder ähnliches?


Das ist zum Beispiel etwas schwer, wenn ich den Webserver update. Der muß dann nämlich systembedingt beendet werden.
Ich überlege mir aber eine Alternative...


----------

